# Stock front disc brakes



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

How long have you guys went on the stock front disc brakes on the 1.8 before needing them to be changed? Thanks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had 30K+ on my 2011 LS and no problems. Are yours showing lots of wear? Have you adjusted the rear drums yet? If the car is not stopping well check the rear drums for adjustment and see if that does not help. The front pads should be good up to @ 50K.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

Well it feels okay, I'm at 50000 which is why I asked. Speaking of the rear drum adjustment, I did this along with a cleaning but I'd like to ask, is this something that should regularly be done? I know the rear brakes are set adjusting and the readjustment was needed by many due to mis adjustment from at factory. But still, are there any situation where you would have to do this again?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The rear brakes should self adjust when you back up. If you do not back up alot or you notice the car nose diving and getting hard to stop, check them again otherwise you can let them go. If you are at 50K I would check your front brakes to see how far down they are and replace esp if you hear the wear indicator squealing or your brake fluid is low. The brake fluid could be low when the pads wear down because the fluid is down in the calipers.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

My eco went 85k before I go replaced them due to stress fractures completely through to the backer, and warped rotors.
Other than the afore mentioned issues, I had only worn half the material off the pads..


----------

